# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  LIKE neki post?

## lulu-mama

Vidim da ima lajkanje postova.
Ali malo je zvunjujuce postavljeno: ne znam da li treba stisnuti lajk iznad ili ispod posta da bi se post lajkao?! 

Moze uputstva?
 :Embarassed:

----------


## rossa

ispod

----------


## anabeg

ispod..i meni je bilo zbunjujuće na prvu, dok nisam shvatila da na početku stranice, to jest na prvom postu neke stranice/teme je like ispod, a ne iznad... :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

Jel se vidi ovo sto sam lajkala rossu?
Ili se to samo meni pokazuje?

----------


## Beti3

Vidi se.

----------


## larmama

Ja imam problema s lajkom, neke postove sam lajkala a da ni sama ne znam da sam to napravila  :Embarassed: 
A onda sam skužila da mi se to dešava otkad koristim touch screen. Kad pomičem stranicu prst mi ode točno na mjesto lajka  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

